

Ask HN: how to value and sell domain names? - keiferski

I have a bunch of unused domains lying around; nothing amazing, but I'd wager most of them are worth between $50-$200. I'm trying to sell them to bootstrap a startup, so the price isn't terribly important. But I'd like to get a ballpark idea.<p>How do I go about valuing these names and selling them? I tried GoDaddy auctions and had no luck. Sedo (if I recall correctly) takes a $50 fee per sale, so that doesn't make much sense. Is it acceptable to throw a posting up on HN and see if anyone wants to buy one via PayPal?<p>Thanks.
======
JonathanWCurd
Some people here might be interested maybe a list or a way to contact you.

